# Nigerian Dwarfs: Need Info on Bloodlines, Breeders and more!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm looking into Nigis, and would LOVE your guys help on deciphering bloodlines, breeders & more!

What bloodlines are great?
What breeders are great? What ones aren't? 
What are some things to watch out for when picking breeding stock?
ANY tips you have on anything related to them 

I am in Canada, (Ontario to be specific) but if you have a breeder in the states, feel free to post their fb page, website, etc so I can have a look at their goats!

Kinda starting this project years in advance - the soonest I'd probably get them is 2017, but it's good to be prepared, right?  - I want to get the best I can get and go from there, instead of starting with mediocre stock.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have had good luck with my breeder, she has been most helpful. She'd be a bit far for you, but she's got a whole lot of great looking goats.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Who's your breeder?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Whoops, forgot the actual response. I'm buying two bred does from DesertNanny just outside of Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not a huge bloodline believer, even though there are some really good ones. I'm more about the herd as a whole, and what their health has been, and what their parent's health and kids' health has been, etc.

You want to look for a breeder who is open to questions, has bright-eyed, happy looking goats, and keeps milking records. Look for well attached udders and well socialized kids as well. I know you're in Canada, but if you ever are looking for NJ goats, I have some great breeders I can recommend.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, ThreeHavens! Who do you recommend?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Dreahook Farm is more into showing than milking, but she is a very ethical breeder, and her does seem to have long, healthy, productive lives.

Lady Walker's Half Moon Farm is a newer breeder but she is also very ethical. These are people I am very comfortable with in the way they treat their goats and the honesty they offer to their buyers. 

I have a buck from Dreahook, and a Miniature Lamancha from Lady Walker's.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A lot of my favorite breeders are now retired. There are a lot that I like, but I can't recommend since I have not done business with them personally.

I did purchase a buck from Top Hat Farm and am obsessed with him. He is awesome and so is his breeder. Definitely recommend. http://mytophatfarm.com/

I have owned bucks from Buttin'Heads and Old Mountain Farm. Have not done business with these breeders directly, but I have been super happy with the bucks.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh yes, I bought feeders from Top Hat ... she showed me her goats. Talk about beautiful ... and productive.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Some of my favorite herds are Rosasharn, Fairlea Farm, Castle Rock & Olson Acres. Some other well known herds are Dragonfly, J Nels, Heavens Hollow, Lost Valley, Wood Bridge Farm, CU AT LIL Red Barn, Old Mountain Farm & Sinai Thunder. I've only delt with a select few of these breeders in person so I can't vouch for their business practices or animal treatment. I just wanted to suggest a couple more bloodlines.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nigerians, CPK?
Have fun, I could _give_ you my brats:lol:
Nigies may work for some people but let's just say...they aren't my favorite breed:lol:
Good luck though!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I know, huh? :lol: I think I'm crazy - they're soo different from Kikos! But, the prices for Nigis here are really high, they're "in" now. And they're super cute


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Old mountain farm in Maine is great! I've talked directly to the owner and she is very nice, I would recommend them any day. Also DragonFly farm in Hampden, Ma. I purchased a buck from here and I love him. He is sweet but very much a buch for breeding!


----------



## pennybraun (Nov 7, 2015)

I have heard good things about the breeders mentioned above. Some others are Helmstead Nigerians and Fairland Farm. They have nice websites you can check out. I also have Lost Valley and Fall Creek lines too. All of these breeders have treated me very well and have been great goat mentors too.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I second Dessertnanny Farm. I have a doeling from them I love love love. Wish I had the $$$ to buy more.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

There are several quality breeders here in central Maine: Valleys Edge is breeding some fabulous does: http://valleysedgefarm.weebly.com/about.html . Bluebird Pond Farm has been raking in the blue ribbons: https://www.facebook.com/Bluebird-Pond-Farm-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats-91619190786/timeline/ and Tiny Angels Farm has some great Nigies as well: http://www.tinyangelsfarm.com .


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tiny Angels nigerians are awesome, bred for show and production. Awesome udders. She is in Maine. Many years ago I bourght several does, kids and bucks tio start my Nigerian herd from her. I was more than pleased with the quality and health of her goats.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any information/pictures of any of the goats in this pedigree?
http://www.clrc.ca/cgi-bin/pedigree...rprefix=D&_regnumber=133831&_regnumbersuffix=

This is the sire of my new doelings (sorry, don't have them yet!)

Interesting connection here is that Cedar Glen Max & Elly are at the place where I'm getting my buckling from. So I have seen pictures of them.
I've also found a picture of Hot Habanero as well.

Any info on these bloodlines and goats would be much appreciated!

P.S. if any of you are on Pinterest, you can see the pictures I've collected here: https://www.pinterest.com/latherlifenatur/nigerian-dwarfs/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is the dam of the buckling I hope to be getting (she's not due till April )
http://www.clrc.ca/cgi-bin/pedigree...rprefix=D&_regnumber=119723&_regnumbersuffix=

And this would be the sire:
http://www.clrc.ca/cgi-bin/pedigree...rprefix=D&_regnumber=132516&_regnumbersuffix=

Any thoughts on them?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Canadian bloodlines...do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So what I have on the doelings' sire's pedigree:

Fleur & Tilly ( http://www.strattonsfarm.ca/nigerian-dwarf-goats.html) are the full sisters to my doelings' sire's dam.
Another picture of TILLY. And FLEUR. 
This is Cedar Glen Max. He's the grandsire (on dam's side) of my doelings' sire.
The kids here out of Tilly & Fleur are somewhat related to my doelings.

This is Kaapio Acres Hot Habanero. The great-grandsire of my doelings.
This is Kaapio Acres HH Tai Dragon. Half brother to my doelings grandsire.
This is CH Kaapio Acres HH Honey Dew. Full sister to the doelings grandsire.
This is Kaapio Acres HH Mikimoto. Half sister to my doelings grandsire.

I haven't found any pictures of Birch Meadow Annie, Kaapio Acres HH JackmanII, or Rosasharn SP Honey Locust.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The buckling's sire is pictured here. (scroll down)
These kids are half sibings to my buckling.
Knotty Ash Henry. Full brother to my buckling.
Knotty Ash Jack Flash. Another full brother.

***************************************
Following goats from dam's pedigree (Fox Hollow Dawn)

Fox Hollow Dawn. The buckling's dam. And another picture. And another. Another. 
Hames & Axle Jewelyet. The great-granddam of my buckling (sire's side) Here's her udder.
Hames & Axles Merging Lanes. Great, great grandsire of my buckling.

Veliraf is on FB, but I can't see all her pictures. But from the ones she put for profile pictures, it looks like they have nice goats as well.

************************************
Following goats from sire's pedigree (Thistle Creek Cosmo Amante)

Calico Creek Indian Ocean. Grandsire of my buckling.
Scroll down and there's pictures of his sire, dam and dam's udder.
Thistle Creek Bindi. Half sister to my buckling's granddam. They share the same sire.
Thistle Creek Ellie Mae. Half sister to my buckling's granddam. Share the same dam.
Thistle Creek Blue Ivy. Full sister to Thistle Creek Cosmo Amante, my buckling's sire.
Thistle Creek I Love Lucy. Half sister to Thistle Creek Cosmo Amante. 
Thistle Creek Gin Fizz. Half sister to Thistle Creek Cosmo.

(above all from Curl Creek Farm)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone?

What are your thoughts on these goats?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

What about milk production? Any numbers on dam's production? Do they do anything like dhi where you are?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

No, I don't have any numbers on any of the dams' production.
It doesn't sound like they record it, just compare it to their other goats - the buckling's dam is that farm's best milker. And the doelings' dams' are good milkers as well.
Not that really means anything


----------

